

Marissa Mayer makes 1,100 Yahooers jobless, calls it a 'remix' - SunTzu55
http://boingboing.net/2015/04/23/marissa-mayer-makes-1100-yaho.html

======
kleer001
I usually eschew boingboing (for personal reasons), but this is a tasty turn
of phrase:

"Corporations are immortal, transhuman artificial life-forms and humans are
their gut flora."

------
ender89
In other news, Yahoo has more than 1100 employees. Presumably they spent their
days wondering how yahoo can justify so many employees and playing internet
pool on yahoo games.

------
mkempe
All is good, she was able to host Obama's fundraiser.

